
The Matrix homeserver Conduit just got support for cross-signing - timokoesters
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPAAxyg2UD4
======
timokoesters
Matrix is a secure, private, decentralized, open source messaging platform
([https://matrix.org](https://matrix.org))

Conduit ([https://conduit.rs](https://conduit.rs)) implements the Matrix
specification in Rust, which makes it very lightweight and performant.

Cross-signing is mostly happens client-side, but I thought it might still be
worth sharing.

